

Last Friday was Cornell Tech's Demo Day - thrush
https://twitter.com/cornell_tech

======
thrush
Projects:

-MyChannel learns your media watching habits and presents a custom channel to you.

-Using data from National Weather Service alerts and actual storm data to predict storm severity.

-AdFilter. Crowdsourcing a blacklist to block only the annoying ads, not all of them.

-Tap Kingdom. Extending @tapestry with a kid-acessible, image-focused authoring tool.

-"Moooh": Massive Open Online Office Hours. Improving online coursework to improve completion rates.

------
thrush
Seperate, but informative article about Cornell Tech:
[http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/education/high-tech-
hotb...](http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/education/high-tech-hotbeds-city-
colleges-dawn-information-economy-article-1.1336899)

